# Singer Songwriter thread(women edition)



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Share you're favourite female singer songwriters here,one video per post with a brief description of the artist for those of us who don't know and how you discovered them.I'll start with...
Serena Ryder
[YOUTUBE]JpZN2SY81D0[/YOUTUBE]
Actually found out about her in 2005 on CBC of all places when she did a live performance on one of those many canceled shows.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

1) Sherryl Crow
2) Stevie Nicks
3) Anne Wilson

not necessarily in that order.....this list could get quite a bit longer too......I can't count how many Heart tapes I wore out in the 80's......Sherryl is a more recent love....and Stevie...well - she's always been there!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Kathleen Edwards - a great Canadian singer/songwriter. Her band also features Colin Cripps and Jim Bryson, 2 fantastic (Canadian!) guitarists.

[YOUTUBE]Q5BqrCu4HK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Gillian Welch - a great singer/songwriter, in the American style. She almost always performs/records with David Rawlings, who's is a fantastic guitarist/backing singer:

[YOUTUBE]nugXkgd_-84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

One of my favourite singer songwriters, regardless of gender. 

[video=youtube;7mYcaAXB0Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mYcaAXB0Eg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Last one - Shawn Colvin - love her singing and songs. This video features the awesome guitarist Steuart Smith, who's played with just about everyone. He was the stand-in for Don Felder on the recent Eagles tour so ... you know ...

[YOUTUBE]fEoPtS8ISnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Susan Crowe, on eof our most gifted and underated ladies of song...

[video=youtube;apjBWK-p7NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apjBWK-p7NU[/video]


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd like to mention Sarah Harmer.
YouTube - Sarah Harmer-'Basement Apartment' Music Video


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Johnette Napolitano - her voice has always given me shivers up my spine when she lets rip
YouTube - Amazing - Johnette Napolitano

and with Concrete Blonde, of course
YouTube - Concrete Blonde - Caroline


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Tift Merritt has been a favorite of mine for a while now... her latest album is fantastic.

[YOUTUBE]v/bx4OvZCd3Ks&hl=en_GB&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Sinead O'Connor and Natalie Merchant are my favourite female singers.

in particular "jealous" by Sinead is one of my favourite songs. her voice is just.....

i cant think of a particular favourite Merchant song,anything shes done pretty much...

i know they both have written,though they might be considered more "singers" then singer-songwriters,in the vein thats being expressed here,but they are my 2 favourites.

oh and i cant forget Bjork. i mean,if i want to reecreate the dysphoric experience i had that time i took the bad acid,without having to spend any money.

im not posting any links,cause its easy to look them up,i dont know how anyway,and finally, im lazy,lol.

Bobby


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Grace Potter and the Nocturnals. She has a great voice and a very tight band. Great stuff. 

[YOUTUBE]yzPeTC7bH6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to really like Amanda Marshall....Wonder what happened to her?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Triples on Serena Ryder
Sinead and Natalie too. 
Also Patty Larkin
[YOUTUBE]dPC8Zu-5lmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

and who can forget the metal queen herself!!!!

YouTube - Lee Aaron - Metal Queen

this video has inspired an intense desire to get a full sized back tattoo of a metal bikini clad sword wielding Lee aaron surrounded by flames....my wife laughs at me every time I bring it up 

I have no idea if she ever wrote any of these tunes - but really who cares!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mario said:


> I'm a huge fan of Grace Potter and the Nocturnals. She has a great voice and a very tight band. Great stuff.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yzPeTC7bH6E[/YOUTUBE]


I dig this. Thanks much.

Sue Foley I like too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I dig this. Thanks much.
> 
> Sue Foley I like too.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


She'd be right at home at my house... B3 and Telelargetongue


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]paeNnR33i5Q&feature
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

i used to listen to PJ Harvey a lot - kind of a raw, primal thing she had going on back in the day (i think the album i liked was called 'to bring you my love', but it's been a long time...lol)

I second the nod to Kathleen Edwards - I didn't think it would be my style, but she has so many really well written songs, and I really like the texture of her voice...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I used to really like Amanda Marshall....Wonder what happened to her?


Actually her last album was very good. When I wish to listen to some wimmins round the pool I always pop on her along with Jann Arden, Sheryl Crow and some Dixie Chicks ................... and then Tapestry once the sun goes down................ maybe breakfast with Linda Ronstadt, Bonnie Raitt and May Chapin Carpenter...............and lunch with Crissie Hynde.

Taylor Swift if I've got the chainsaw or the lawnmower going.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Taylor Swift if I've got the chainsaw or the lawnmower going.


Nice one. Made me laugh out loud, or LOL, as the kids says.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Nice one. Made me laugh out loud, or LOL, as the kids says.


wasnt she the one where that kanye west dude jumped on stage while she was getting an award? or am i tthinking of someone else? or were both people someone else? or does noone care?

feel free to select any option. or all three.

you know youre bored when your boring yourself.

Bobby


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Bobby said:


> wasnt she the one where that kanye west dude jumped on stage while she was getting an award? or am i tthinking of someone else? or were both people someone else? or does noone care?
> 
> feel free to select any option. or all three.
> 
> ...


Um Yeah that's her, my pet Peeve really. Ugh! She's in a songwriter Hall of Fame or something? Yikes! Me? I love 
Sheryl Crow
Mellissa Etheridge
Bonnie Raitte (sp?)
Dixie Chicks (although they don't write alot of their songs)
Sarah McLaughlin (when I'm feeling all down and girly)
S'about it! happy Friday Ya'll!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Sarah McLaughlin (when I'm feeling all down and girly)


I love her stuff. I literally cried for "When She Loved Me" (Toy Story 2). Problem is that I can do about 3 songs and then I'm just sooooooooooooooo depressed.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Um Yeah that's her, my pet Peeve really. Ugh! She's in a songwriter Hall of Fame or something? Yikes! Me? I love
> Sheryl Crow
> Mellissa Etheridge
> Bonnie Raitte (sp?)
> ...




i dont know,all i knew about her(Swift) is that she is supposed to be a big deal in this new sappy pop-sorta country genre,or at least thats what ive heard. im sure ive heard her sing,i just couldnt pick her out from the herd. 

i like the dixie chicks alot too  

oh shite!! that reminds me of a funny story! i was watching one of those late night talk shows(Leno,or Letterman,cant remember which),and he was interviewing people in the audience. well this guy gets up to talk to him (the dixie chicks were the musical guest on the show). and the guy was understandably nervous,not used to being on TV.so he answers a couple of mundane questions about where hes from,etc. and then he wants to go out with a splash at the end and say something loud,but still being really nervous,he yells into the mic "I AM JUST SO EXCITED TO BE HERE FOR THE CHIXIE DICKS!!!!"

i thought i would never stop laughing.

and its Raiit,you pretty much got it right,just no "e",lol.

happy friday to you too 

Bobby

EDIT: "Raitt" i think im helping someone spell something,and i spelt it wrong myself:S thatll learn me to think i gots edumacation.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Exactomundo (as the Fonz would say) But awesome songwriter and just a beautiful, beautiful voice..

meant to quote allthumbs there, hit the wrong button.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've linked this girl many times in this forum but I couldn't let this thread go by without a plug! Love her style!

[YOUTUBE]owYEP7r5ijc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Some *GREAT* responses guys!(Lisa you and everyone who didn't embed a video:thanks5qx: ,I did search them on youtube)
Second to me is this six stringing lady:
[YOUTUBE]Y72jRaoRvHs[/YOUTUBE]
P.S
everything after the = sign will embed the video when you use the youtube function when you go "advanced"


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

xuthal said:


> Some *GREAT* responses guys!(Lisa you and everyone who didn't embed a video:thanks5qx: ,I did search them on youtube)
> 
> Pfffffttt! for you Xuthal, How could I have EVER forgotten Ann and nancy??
> [video=youtube;GWhf98pFeUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWhf98pFeUs[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

From Kate Bush:

YouTube - Kate Bush Wuthering Heights.
[video=youtube;BW3gKKiTvjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW3gKKiTvjs[/video]

To Hayley Westenra:

YouTube - Hayley Westenra - Wuthering Heights
[video=youtube;pkTF5DRBxpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkTF5DRBxpI[/video]

Yea, two vids, same song, two ladies, BOTH amazingly powerful!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread...

+ 1 on Shawn Colvin

Thanks to those who mentioned Natalie Merchant. I've been trying for some time now to put together a Natalie tribute band here in Montreal but cannot seem to find a singer who's interested and knows at least some of her music. I think Natalie Merchant is the fantastic example of talent, personality, intelligence, sensitivity, and beauty coming together to produce some of the most beautiful music of our time.

Natalie Merchant

[video=youtube;0I1EYCsv_74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I1EYCsv_74&NR=1[/video]

One great Canadian songwriter that we don't hear from anymore:

Mae Moore

[video=youtube;wiKB9UGYPrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiKB9UGYPrQ[/video]


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Robinella

YouTube - Robinella and the CCstringband - Man Over


----------

